# My Lang is being shipped tomorrow!



## Dutch (Sep 8, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Ben Lang and he told me my Lang Mobile 60D with the upgraded warming box is loaded on the trailer and will be headed my direction tomorrow morning and should arrive at my house this weekend!!

When I ordered my smoker on the 29th of Aug, Ben told me that it would be ready in a couple of weeks and shipped. Well, this weekend will be two weeks since I made the order. Last week I found out that I need out-patient surgery on my foot (removing a benign tumor from a toe and correcting a neuroma problem). Surgery will be taking place on the 16th and I didn't want the delivery driver making a stop at my house if I wasn't going to be there or not in any shape to help. Hence my call the Ben this morning.

Jonesing, jonesing, jonesing. . . .


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry about your foot thing there dutch. I'm sure it will be for the best and you have your smoker before the surgery and have a day or 2 to play with. Then you will have the pain in your foot. then you'll be up and ready to really play with your smoker. Congratulation on the new smoker


----------



## Dutch (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, like Ma Dutch just told me, "The doc is taking out a nerve in your foot. So no nerve no pain". I wish it was that simple. Doc said I could put my full weight on the foot but no walking without crutches. He doesn't want any flexing of the surgery site for about a week.


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 8, 2009)

Got to hate when the saw bones interfears with new toy's!  Hope you heal quick and get that Lang smokin!


----------



## gnubee (Sep 8, 2009)

Poor Dutch ha ha.... Its like waiting for Christmas when you're a kid. 
I bet the next 4 days are Going to Draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggg by. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But it will be worth it as soon as the trailer with your new toy hoves into view. 
Better make sure that you have some splits and pam ready to season your new baby. Also make sure to charge the camera battery so We can see some QView. 
Some of us have to live vicariously thru you Lang owners, not having a hope in hell of ever owning one ourselves. 

Sorry to hear about your upcoming surgery. Don't cheat and remember to do what the doc says. No sense in making it worse. 

PS. I wonder do you measure your pain by the foot? 
Sorry it was there I had to use it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 There is no joke so bad that I won't stoop to use it.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 8, 2009)

May you heal with Gos speed Dutch. I know you have many plans for the Lang... do you have a name for it yet?


----------



## ronp (Sep 8, 2009)

Whoo Hoo. It will be a long 4 days.


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the surgery,but a big congrats from across the pond on the Lang

can't wait to see the pics of your new toy


----------



## fire it up (Sep 8, 2009)

Happy to hear it's en route Dutch, also glad the surgery will be minor and not put you out of commission.
I can't wait to see some pics, I expect a huge smile to be on your face


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 8, 2009)

Dutch
Sorry to hear of your need for surgery...Hope all goes well..
Congrats on your new toy..Wish you all the best of luck with it..


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 8, 2009)

Congratulations on the new Lang. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry to hear about the foot surgery.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My wife just went through it this summer and was off her foot for 7 weeks.  She had little pins coming out the ends of her big and second toe.  She had 92 stitches total in them...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 8, 2009)

When I got my Tejas, I wanted it NOW. But I had to wait for 2 weeks also.....
Anyhow when it got here I promptly SKIPPED out to the truck and helped lump it off. Driver said,"You excited or what?" I sais if he'd stay I'd do something for him on the little Brinkman and when he comes back through, I'll have something on the new one... He's been here 3 times now,a Brother Trucker now.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Have fun getting the pit and good luck in the Surgery, get healed fast and return to us with Q-view!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Stan aka bbqfans


----------



## garyt (Sep 8, 2009)

Hope she comes on time, you are gonna love it. I hope for your sake I was a rare case, was supposed to be here on a Friday, but due to a bad tire and what ever else I didn't get it until the following Tuesday. That was a LOOOOOONG 4 extra days waiting. Did they hit you bad for shipping? I know I went into a little sticker shock about that but it was all worth it In a few days you will be seeing this at the end of your driveway, take pictures because it will be a day to remember. Congratulations!


----------



## rickw (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats Dutch, that's one fine unit.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the surgery hope all goes well and that you get a day or two to play with the new Lang first.


----------



## nate_46 (Sep 8, 2009)

Surgery is always the pitts, but the Lang will make up for it.  Congratulations.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry about the foot Dutch!  The Lang will ease your pain.  LOL


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 9, 2009)

Hang in there Dutch!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The "troops" are pullin' for ya.

I see you already have your SIG upgraded... 'at a boy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





One of these days ol' Ben will be gettin a call from me too...


----------



## gnubee (Sep 9, 2009)

Yahoo Its on the way today Dutch. Its getting clooooooooooooooser... and clooooooooooooooooooser.... hee hee


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 9, 2009)

Great news on the Lang!  I had a neuroma removed from my right foot the size of a golf ball, I know what you're going through.  Prop it up and down some brew and make happy with meat!


----------



## bbq ron (Sep 9, 2009)

congrats dutch, sorry about the foot. you can just fire it up and sit in a chair to watch it season for about at least three hours till it comes up to stable temps. let me know if you need any help figuring the lang out. always her to help


----------



## Dutch (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you all for the well wishes on the up coming foot surgery. 
I got a whole bunch of new batteries for the camera AND a new memory card. I hope I can contain my excitement when she gets here and remember to take pictures of it on the truck.  Picking up a cord of oak and one of hickory tomorrow or Friday. Been clearing a spot on the patio to put it.

I guess Ma Dutch tolded the moved away from home kids was enroute, cuz they're all getting excited too. Don't know if they're excited about the smoker or the fact that this smoker will hold more food than the GOSM!

As for naming her, haven't thought of one-shoot- the GOSM and my stainless steel gas grill don't even have names.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 11, 2009)

Dang that thing must be getting close Dutch. Bet you've been out to the driveway about a 100 times now looking for that blankety blank truck to show up.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 11, 2009)

I know it's getting close 'cuz it shipped out late Wednesday. The truck that it's on is taking a load straight through to Denver and my Lang delivery is the trucks second stop.

Fer some reason the Wells Fargo Wagon song from the "Music Man" that I learned in the 5th grade keeps running through my mind. . . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




__________________________________________________  _____


Wells Fargo Wagon

O-ho the Wells Fargo Wagon is a-comin' down the street,
Oh please let it be for me!
O-ho the Wells Fargo Wagon is a-comin' down the street,
I wish, I wish I knew what it could be!

I got a box of maple sugar on my birthday.

In March I got a gray mackinaw.

And once I got some grapefruit from Tampa.

Montgom'ry Ward sent me a bathtub and a cross-cut saw.

O-ho the Wells Fargo Wagon is a-comin' now
Is it a prepaid surprise or C.O.D.

It could be curtains!

Or dishes!

Or a double boiler!

Or it could be

Yes, it could be
Yes, you're right it surely could be

Somethin' special

Somethin' very, very special now

Just for me!

O-ho the Wells Fargo Wagon is a-comin' down the street.
Oh, don't let him pass my door!
O-ho the Wells Fargo
Wagon is a-comin' down the street
I wish I knew what he was comin' for.

I got some salmon from Seattle last September.

And I expect a new rockin' chair.

I hope I get my raisins from Fresno.

The D.A.R. have sent a cannon for the courthouse square.

O-ho the Wellth Fargo Wagon ith a-comin' now, 
I don't know how I can ever wait to thee.
It could be thumpin' for thumone who is
No relation but it could be thump'n thpethyul 
Just for me!

O-ho, you Wells Fargo Wagon keep a-comin'
O-ho, you Wells Fargo 
Wagon, keep a-comin'.
O-ho you Wells Fargo Wagon, Don't you dare Mae a stop
Until you stop for me!


----------



## pantherfan83 (Sep 11, 2009)

Excellent purchase Dutch! Here's to a quick recovery so you can get to using it and post lots of QView.


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe I should set up a road side smoker check here in Denver.  Might need to be confiscated 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope it gets there soon Dutch!  I am envious as all get out.


----------



## calis (Sep 12, 2009)

I think that for something this important, Ma Dutch could possibly wheel you around the new Lang in a wheelchair?


----------



## rivet (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your foot, Dutch....hope everything's going to be okay with it. Hang in there!

Congratulations on your new Lang....they are beautiful units and maybe one day more of us might own one. In the meantime, please keep us posted with plenty pics so we can share your happiness.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 12, 2009)

Good grief Dutch, peeking out the window every 20 minutes or so is ok, but that song Man is way over the top. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












You're losing it my friend, you're losing it. 


Pssst....... Does anybody know Mrs. Dutch's phone number so we can get some help for the poor man.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2009)

HA! I suggested that very thing and her reply was that I have a good pair of crutches and I know how to use 'em.




			
				GnuBee}Good grief Dutch said:
			
		

> https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/smilies/tongue.gif[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma will be the first to tell you that I lost it a long time ago and that I'm WAAAAY beyond help! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








__________________


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 13, 2009)

Dutch...have you stared 'pre-drugs' for that operation? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I can't believe that song popped into your head... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 too funny


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 13, 2009)

I think we need to start a thread of possible names for Dutch's new Lang!!!!!
Off the top of my head,Lucy?
We should all name our 2nd love intrest!!!


----------



## gnubee (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's a little prayer for Dutch's surgery to go well today. 16th of Sept. 
Dear lord please watch over our pal Dutch we need him walkin, talkin and smokin with the new Lang. Thank you Lord, Amen. 

Sure do Hope He got the smoker by now I know it was delayed a bit. We don't need him pacing the floor singing that dumb song and watching the street like a hawk.


----------



## lightfoot (Sep 19, 2009)

how bout "Dutch's oven"


----------



## gnubee (Sep 19, 2009)

Dutch Treat!


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 20, 2009)

Hope and prayers..  Hopefully Dutch is sitting in a chair gaurding his Lang like a Bull dog!  Anyone hear how he is doing?


----------



## morkdach (Sep 20, 2009)

we are all paitently waiting to here from you and wishing you well.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





then for the lang


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay, okay, settle down everyone. Dutch is back in the house!

The new Lang arrived Thursday afternoon.


----------



## ronp (Sep 21, 2009)

You look like a happy camper Dutch. Good luck with your new toy. Get some qview for us.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2009)

Fired up the Lang on Saturday and got her seasoned. Oak and Maple were the woods used in seasoning the smoker.

The first pic is the lower grate thermo. The second pic is the upper grate thermo. The third pic is the thermo on the warming box with the baffles opened between the cooking chamber and the firebox. This box can really get hot!!

And of course, gotta show the thin blue!!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 21, 2009)

You got it Ron. Posted my ribs and bean que-view in the pork section.


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 21, 2009)

now thats purdy Dutch congrats and hope your foot heals rapidly!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 21, 2009)

Did you check your thermo calibrations?


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome back Dutch!  I need to convince the warden to let me have one of those.  The Lang looks great!  The Qview in the pork section looked good too!


----------



## rodc (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats on the new Lang Dutch, may you gets years of enjoyment from it. Hope the foot's better soon too.

I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to ask what may be a dumb question, but I'm new to the smoking, and while I'm learning some things don't add up to me yet.

Can you explain the warming box to me? I had it in mind that you did the main cooking in the horizontal chamber, and then, as the heat will have dropped some, the heat/smoke goes into the vertical but cooler, just for keeping things warm. You show a really high temp in the warming box but say you've the baffles open. Is the warming box dual purpose? Is the horizontal chamber is not in use but you're more grilling than smoking when the baffles are open?

Thanks,

Rod


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice Rig Dutch, bet you are even out there at night dusting it off and guarding it...


----------



## garyt (Sep 23, 2009)

There are 2 sets of dampers you can open on the warming box, one pair to let heat and smoke from the cooking chamber into the warming box and another set located above the firebox that lets a lot of heat into the warming box. you open them up and you can see the fire from inside the warmer


----------



## Dutch (Sep 24, 2009)

Rod, there are three types of warming boxes on these Langs a plain model where the heat from the fire box and the cooking chamber is transfered to the box by conduction (this version is being replaced by the Deluxe). The Deluxe which has a baffle from the cook chamber into the warmer and the upgraded Deluxe warmer that I have in which there are two additional baffles between the fire box and the warmer. (this upgrade isn't listed on the options page so you have to ask for it.) This upgrade allows me to load up the cook chamber and still cook stuff like beans, corn on the cob or taters in the box or just close the fire box baffle and use the box for keeping things warm.


Beer-no need to stand guard when I got the beagles on patrol, George, Roxy and Kobe


----------



## fire it up (Sep 24, 2009)

Just now saw the pics of your Lang Dutch, congrats.  She sure is a beauty.  Heal up quick so you can get out there and start doing some bigger catering events.


----------



## rodc (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Gary & Dutch, I think I get it now.

I just wish I could afford one, let alone the cost of shipping it to Scotland.... praying for a lottery win....


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 25, 2009)

Dutch, 

I have a buddy looking to buy a new Lang 60 like yours, so a few questions

Where are the baffles between the warming box and firebox?

You got any pics?

Can you keep them shut to not really warm up the warming box?

You can't just use the warming box and not the main chamber correct, no way to close off the main chamber.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dutch somehow I missed this. I hope your foot is on the mend. You sure have a purty smoker there! And no, I am not jealous.....MUCH! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I know you will enjoy.


----------



## randya (Oct 25, 2009)

WOW Dutch!  That is really a nice unit.  Can’t wait to see the products it produces.  Have fund and glad your foot getting better.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 26, 2009)

Kurt, there are two 4 inch vents between the firebox and the warming chamber. Each vent has it's own baffle, plus there is a steel plate that sits in the bottom of the warming box taht covers the vents when not in use. With the firebox and chamber vents closed, the warming box holds at 200* with no problem.  I'll have to get my camera back from the daughter and get some gets some pic's up.

The vents from the firebox to the warmer box is a $150.00 upgrade that you have to ask for as it's not yet listed on the additional options page.


----------



## angoleiro (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Dutch, My lang 60 should be coming soon!!! I just had a question, how long did you season yours and also does it matter what type of wood to use? I have some pine but i wasn't sure if that was going to be good for the smoker. Let me know! your info is much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## the iceman (Nov 5, 2009)

I can tell you straight away that you DO NOT want to use pine. Too much creosote & it will make your food bitter.


----------



## garyt (Nov 5, 2009)

Any hardwood or fruit wood will work I would use oak or what ever is common in your area and save the apple or cherry for cooking with. Ask the delivery guy or check the lang website for instructions, it is easy.


----------



## zeeker (Nov 5, 2009)

Pine is no good...Stay away from that...


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 5, 2009)

^^^^ What he said!!! ^^^^


----------



## angoleiro (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks guys for the feedback! much appreciated. I live in los angeles and I hate to waste that good wood to season because none of those good woods really grow here locally. everything has to basically be bought. Thanks guys for your help and I am super excited!! I'll try to post some pics when it comes in!!!


----------



## gofish (Nov 14, 2009)

Dutch,

Nice purchase!  I am in the market for a big rig ....... did you get us SMF'ers a discount?  I am eye'n the Lang 84 and a large local made rotisserie unit.  Decisions ... Decisions.  The Lang reputaion speaks volumes!!

Hope to see that baby loaded up soon!


----------



## gofish (Nov 23, 2009)

Dutch,

Are the therm placements on your lid a special request of yours? The lang website photos show the thermometers placed on the same level, just outside of the lid, on the main chamber. Just looking for your take on this.  

.................. On Edit ... I just realized I am looking at a different model, nontheless, your therm set up seems to much be nicer!


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 23, 2009)

Several us have the 84's and I think we're all very happy with them


----------



## rivet (Nov 23, 2009)

Major congratulations are in order for you, Dutch~ I know you are as happy as can be with that baby! Wow, one day maybe.........(dreamin')

Very nice unit you've bought and am really happy for you. I can imagine the painful anticipation since you ordered it, the in September when it was on its way. Course you had fun seasoning it and fiddling around.....now you got's to share some 'que-vue from her!

Thanks for sharing the pics and the info. That's one nice smoker.


----------

